# 8-30 [Day Slaying the AJs]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Since Saturday night turned out to be a great success, we had no choice but to celebrate. What better way to do that than to get up early to make a run for some arm-breaking, drag-screaming, rod-cracking, reef-dwelling powerhouses? I say "getting up early" like it was that easy. Unfortunately sharking on Saturday night wore the three of us out more than we thought, so we ended sleeping in till a little past 7. We kicked it into high gear & were on the water shortly after that & ran straight to the buoys to Sabiki up some hardtails. That turned out to be a bust. Whatever, let's make a run to the spot to see if we can make bait there. We had to work for the hardtails, but we made it happen. 

I'll write the rest of the report later. Mitch & I are gonna go grab some lunch with William!


*Tally for the Day:* 

*Me:* 38.5'' AJ & 40.75'' 25 lb. AJ (New Personal Record!)
*Josh:* Nice AJ
*Nathan:* Dink AJ & 34'' AJ (New Personal Record!)

Tight lines everyone.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

More photos from our trip. As you can tell from the last couple photos, the amberjack tacos were a huge success. Thanks Chef Josh. :thumbup:


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Heading out to tame a few reef donkeys Saturday! Great pics!!!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Awesome trip capt!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Love me some AJ brother!!! you use the leftovers fer shark, I use em to smoke. There is alot of meat left on the head and bone!!!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Seems like y'all always catch some nice fish. :thumbsup: :notworthy:


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice jacks fellas! Those tacos look mighty fine too. You'll have to tell me if the tilefish tacos tonight are any better.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Nice day. Going Thursday with the Nephew RyanandCodyD. We WILL dominate the fish.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

God I Love AJ'S 
with ARS kicking off this weekend the box might get a wee bit heavier 

As always TIGHT LINES AND GOOD FISHIN with FRIENDS


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> As always TIGHT LINES AND GOOD FISHIN with FRIENDS



Can't beat it bro!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

2RC's II said:


> Nice day. Going Thursday with the Nephew RyanandCodyD. We WILL dominate the fish.


Good luck man, I look forward to seeing a report!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Jason said:


> Love me some AJ brother!!! you use the leftovers fer shark, I use em to smoke. There is alot of meat left on the head and bone!!!


We used the remains for sharking on Sunday night & struck out! Our first bad sharking trip since I got back a week & a half ago.  But keep that on the down low brother, can't have people thinking that we don't catch good fish every trip!


----------



## ChrisP14 (Jun 17, 2009)

Is there a fish in our local waters yall haven't caught? Always good reports from this crew.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

You didn't mention my monster grouper Captain Josh decided to break off since I didn't hook it on Matrix shad. Besides that, great report brother!


----------



## XxReel_FisherxX (Jul 31, 2013)

Where's the rest of the report?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

XxReel_FisherxX said:


> Where's the rest of the report?


I'm a bit lazy.... Captain Josh can fill you in on the rest. :thumbup:


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Good times. 

I'm doing the same this weekend.


----------

